# 300lb Larry Wheels a Full Day of Eating



## Arnold (Nov 11, 2019)

*Larry Wheels Full Day Of Eating*

Larry Wheels has officially left humanity behind. Ever since he got a glimpse into the world of Strongman, he has been laser-focused on making an impact on the fast-rising strength sport.

Larry is very strong and he can move weight well, but that isn?t enough when it comes to Strongman. If you want to be great, or at least good at Strongman you have to up your body weight. Which means, bulking as a hobby and force-feeding as a full-time job.  

Now, Larry has managed to up his weight to 300lbs and to celebrate his milestone he has decided to share his daily food devouring routine. Viewer discretion; this video contains hardcore bulking, watching this video guarantees to add up to 30lbs of weight on you.

Seriously though, prepare yourself to witness a man consume enough food daily that could easily feed a small family. It?s insane, it?s not healthy, it?s monstrous, but for Larry-it?s necessary. This kind of hardcore-ness allowed Larry to add 20kg of mass in a period of 3 weeks. 

*Supplement stack*
In order to maintain such an insane bodyweight without collapsing on a toilet during a failed bowel movement like Elvis Presley, he needs a stack of dietary supplements. 

As you can see by the picture the supps include; digestion aid, blood pressure medicine and anti-inflammation medicine for his stomach among other pills he takes. This is all just to not die from massive food consumption-related conditions. 

I will try to do a breakdown of his macros as best as I can by using myfitnespal and Larry?s claims for portion size as a measuring tool. This probably won?t be 100% accurate but it will give you a good idea of how much food this monster of a man eats daily.

*Breakfast(1)-meal #1*
6x whole egg omelet (6g carbs, 30g fat, 36g protein)
4x bowls worth of oatmeal(102.4g carbs, 9.9g fat, 19.9g protein)
1/2x bottle of fruit juice(35.1g carbs, 0g fat, 0g protein)
30g of honey(24.7g carbs, 0g fat, 0g protein)
pinch of salt

*Protein shake-snack #1*
10 oz water
3x scoops ON Whey Protein, Vanilla Ice Cream flavor(9g carbs, 3g fat, 72g protein)

*Breakfast(2)-meal #2*
1/2x(half a bag) Cookie Crisp cereals(187g carbs, 8.5g fat, 8.5g protein)
200ml Full fat milk( 9.6g carbs, 7g fat, 6.8g protein)
2x scoops ON Whey Protein, Vanilla Ice Cream flavor(6g carbs, 2g fat, 48g protein)
0.5L Ice Cream, Larry doesn?t say which flavor, so I used vanilla(71g carbs, 33.5g fat, 10.7g protein)

*Lunch-meal #3*
1x Grilled chicken burger (34.9g Carbs, 26.3g Fat, 34.6g Protein)
1x order of fried potato wedges(36g carbs, 5g fat, 0.7g protein)

*Lunch(2)-meal #4*
1x small meat lovers pizza(139g carbs, 79g fat, 85g protein)
2x mini apple pie(84.4g carbs, 25g fat, 5.8g protein)
2x scoops ON Vanilla Ice Cream Whey Protein(6g carbs, 2g fat, 48g protein)

*Dinner(1) ? meal #5*
Lasagna(35g carbs, 12g fat, 16g protein)
1x medium Greek yogurt with Granola topping(25g carbs, 25g fat, 13g protein)
1x cup peach ice tea(12g carbs, 0g fat, 0g protein)
Dinner(2) ? meal #6
3x Peanut butter&jelly sandwich(129g carbs, 40.5 g fat, 39g protein)

Macro count total for the day: 952.1g carbs, 308,7g fat, 444g protein. That?s one medium-sized candy bar and 2 protein scoops shy of eating 1kg carbs and 0.500 kg of protein per day! I won?t even bother with the calorie count, but his last meal alone was 1,1k calories and Larry?s own ?eyeball? measurement of the calories is roughly between 8-10k calories.

A couple of key points for the end; Larry strongly suggests multiple times throughout the video that you should definitely not try and repeat this diet. An average gym-goer that is aiming for size and strength needs less than half of what Larry is currently consuming on a daily basis.

Also, Larry says that with the amount of food he?s digesting his butt is sore from all the waste disposal, which is basically after every meal.  He mentions that when he spent time with Hafthor Bjornsson in Iceland, Thor?s belly was always sticking out like a 6-month pregnant woman from the massive amounts of food he consumes.  

IF you think about going into Strongman, this is the life you will be living for the rest of your competitive career. You will be training hardcore so you can compete at the highest level, and you will be competing at the highest level just so you can support your unhealthy eating habits, which are necessary in order to sustain a successful career as a Strongman competitor. 

It?s a very complex and sad circle of pain, like a snake trying to eat its own tail. You will be stuck in this weird cycle of suffering and pain just so you can be good at throwing around washing machines and deadlifting cars. Which does sound kinda cool, but ask yourself the following. Is it worth having a permanently bloated stomach and being on the verge of a heart attack on a daily basis?

https://youtu.be/TgiTOdE5G7I


----------

